# Looking for recommendations in Paisley Area



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Because I am having the driveways paved at the moment I need to keep the cars out of the garage. Rather than leave them in the street where some scroat would/could key them I have them in a secure yard in the Paisley area.

On Friday I need one of the cars washed some time between 10.00am and 11.00am

Can anyone recommend someone who is able to do this without scratching my paintwork.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

John,

You could try Graham (Grizzle) or Scott (M4DYN) and see if they could fit you in. They are both mobile.

Alan W


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

OR

David as he lives in Paisley ? ? ?

I would ref to the recommended list on here, but as its only a wash your looking for the above name (username the same) would be the best bet.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Alan W said:


> John,
> 
> You could try Graham (Grizzle) or Scott (M4DYN) and see if they could fit you in. They are both mobile.
> 
> Alan W


Tut tut Alan:lol:

I'd offer to wash it for you but I'm working Friday, sorry.


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

It would be pointless of me bringing the car all the way home to give it a wash and then go back to the airport to do my job, hence the reason I need someone in Paisley. I don't want to use some of these numpties who covers the car in loads of chemicals that removes the wax, so I thought I would ask here. 

The car has been parked up for a couple of weeks in the open and covered in dust (possibly volcanic ash etc) so a little tlc will be required when washing.

Thanks for the advice, I'll try the guys you suggest and take it from there.

Cheers

John


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

spitfire said:


> I'd offer to wash it for you but I'm working Friday, sorry.


Tut tut Dougie!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Tut tut Dougie!


For nowtlol


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Tut tut Alan:lol:


Oops, guess I forgot about the list!  Was just trying to think who was mobile and could help.

Apologies David! 

Alan W


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

mkv might be a shout also


----------



## rag1873 (May 26, 2010)

:lol:I work in the paisley area (not as a detailer) but id recommend you dont take a car anywhere near paisley!!! It'll be long gone by the time you come back!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your assistance. I now have someone who is going to give the car a quick spruce up :detailer: :thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Car was washed this morning and a first class job was done. 4 hours later sitting in the city centre and the car had a nice film of dust covering it, I was standing on the pavement and a chap asked me if it was my car. Then it was 20 questions as to how I kept it so clean......

I gave him the forum website so hopefully he will start posting


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

47p2 said:


> Car was washed this morning and a first class job was done. 4 hours later sitting in the city centre and the car had a nice film of dust covering it, I was standing on the pavement and a chap asked me if it was my car. Then it was 20 questions as to how I kept it so clean......
> 
> I gave him the forum website so hopefully he will start posting


Excellent John i tried my hardest not to let you down :thumb:


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

It all worked out well Grizzle, thanks for sorting things out. :thumb:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

Cheers Grizzle and to yourself mate, pleasure to meet you


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I wasn't going to name names Dave, but since you've done it that's fine by me. 

Thanks for digging me out of a hole, the car looked great when it was sitting in Glasgow and got lots of admiring looks.

What was the Meguiars product you used? (old age I can't remember what month it is let alone what day) :wall:


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

last touch mate, no problem, just fitted you in before doing that Range Rover Sport sitting behind you!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Glad to read you all got sorted today! 

Alan W


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Glad its all sorted...:thumb:


----------

